# VW Beetle



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

Why the f*** have they started making Beetles that are the same colour as a f***ing bathroom suite ???

And, who the hell would want to buy one that's the same colour as a bathroom suite ???

You've probably seen these colours driving around recently, I've spotted one that was sort of 'mushroom', a really light blue, and a light caramel colour

WTF 

It's a car, not a bathroom :-/


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> And, who the hell would want to buy one that's the same colour as a bathroom suite


women


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

> women Â


I was gonna put that, but didn't wanna upset the girls on the forum


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

my missus pops in occassionaly to read my drivel, so i'm sure i'll be in trouble for it :-X


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

I think these colours come from the some of the original colours.

picking a colour for the TT is a bit drab, grey or a shade of grey...


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

Don't know if this has been posted before but found it funny










Hate the things!

cheers

James


----------



## mattreader (Jul 10, 2002)

> You've probably seen these colours driving around recently, I've spotted one that was sort of 'mushroom', a really light blue, and a light caramel colour
> 
> WTF Â
> 
> It's a car, not a bathroom Â :-/


Saw one of the caramel/camel shit coloured ones the other day - fecking disgusting. Still they'll learn when they sell it. Yes madam, your part ex price is Â£4k - but I paid Â£15k over a year ago, yes madam, but its a shit colour....

[smiley=stop.gif]


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Funnily enough... I think a beetle in either baby pink or powder blue would look very nice.

With a matching flower in the little vase for a real cutsie look
And maybe a matching pair of shoes and handbag........ahhhhhhhh <daydream> : : Â


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Yeah! Jacked up TTs if you ask me ........... [smiley=devil.gif]


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

why the F*** have you got a bathroom suite in those colours?? rip the f***er out and fit a decent one!! ;D


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

> why the F*** have you got a bathroom suite in those colours?? rip the f***er out and fit a decent one!! ;D


You beat me to that by 10 minutes !


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

OK, my bathroom's white (as they all should be), but I've seen a lot that aren't


----------



## M44RT L (May 6, 2002)

ah but would you shit on one?


----------



## kingcutter (Aug 1, 2003)

> Don't know if this has been posted before but found it funny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ;D ;D


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> OK, my bathroom's white (as they all should be), but I've seen a lot that aren't


Mine too. So are we going to flame Wak then?


----------

